# Angeln am Ijsselmeer - Habt Ihr Tipps?



## leuchtturm (24. März 2005)

Moin, #h

ich fahre in 2 Wochen aufs Ijsselmeer/Marker Meer !!

Habt Ihr Tipps, 

1.) welche Fische dort lohnenswert beißen?
2.) wo gute Fangstellen zu finden sind?

Hoffe auf viiiiiel Fisch und auf Euren Input!!!

Danke !


----------



## leuchtturm (6. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Ijsselmeer - Habt Ihr Tipps?*

HILFEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kann es denn sein, dass hier keiner mal in Holland am Ijsselmeer angelt??
Ich fahre übermorgen los....habt Ihr ein paar Tipps für mich ?


----------



## Gunni77 (6. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Ijsselmeer - Habt Ihr Tipps?*

Hallo

Ich habe zwar schon mal im Ijsselmeer geangelt, aber als intimer Gewässerkenner würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen, deshalb habe ich bisher nicht geantwortet. Da aber sonst niemand will oder kann, ist wohl wenig besser als nichts..... 



Also, erstmal Grundsätzliches:

- kein Nachtangeln, aber wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, fährst du aufs Ijsselmeer, und nicht ans Ijsselmeer? Wenn ich nachts im Hafen auf nem Boot sitzen würde.... aber naja..... #d  :q 

- Das Ijsselmeer ist stark ausgesüßt, ich habe ausschließlich Süßwasserfische gesehen und auch nur davon gehört

- Die Ufer sind meist mit Deichen bzw. Steinschüttungen verbaut und das Wasser ist in Ufernähe oft sehr Flach. Obwohl die Uferlänge gigantisch ist, fällt die Wahl eines geeigneten Angelplatzes schwer, der Zugang ist nicht immer einfach. Ein Boot löst dieses Problem.

- Die Wasserfläche ist gigantisch. Als "Tümpelangler" kommt man sich auf jeden Fall erstmal verloren vor. Such dir Buchten, Häfen, Stege oder die einmündenden Kanäle, da ist es erstmal einfacher weil übersichtlicher.



Und jetzt der gute Teil:

- Der Fischbestand ist der Wahnsinn, da das Gewässer sehr nahrungsreich ist:



Brassen in Massen! Und zwar auch in Hammergrößen, und du brauchst Futter, Futter und Futter.... ich bin kein Freund des abkippens, aber dort geht es nicht anders. Wenn du im klaren Wasser mal gesehen hast, was einer der dortigen Brassenschwärme mit drei oder vier Kilo gequollenem Mais macht...

Feedern oder Stippen im Hafen ist ein Knaller, vor allem abends.

Es gibt Barsche, Zander und Hechte. Auch hier sind die empfehlenswerten Stellen die üblichen Verdächtigen. Also Häfen, Buchten, Gräben, Krautfelder.... also nichts ungewöhnliches. Empfehlenswert ist auch das Spinnfischen in den angrenzenden Poldergräben, aber darüber ist wohl schon genug gesagt worden. 

Ich will ja nicht den Moralapostel raushängen, aber es wäre schön wenn der Fischbestand so gut bleibt (u.a. für mich :q  ), wie er ist und wenn die deutschen Gäste dort nicht weiter in Verruf kommen würden, weil sie alles abknüppeln. Niemand hat was dagegen,  wenn jemand abends einen Zander in die Pfanne haut, aber ansonsten ist dort C&R üblich, für Hecht gibt es an den meisten Gewässern ein offizielles Entnahmeverbot. 



Mir fällt da gerade was ein, habe nur keine Lust, den Teil über Raubfische zu löschen....SCHONZEIT.........und zwar für alle Raubfische!!! Die Niederländer sind da richtigerweise knallhart bei der Durchsetzung.



Über das den Aalbestand kann ich nichts sagen, ich würde freiwillig keinen dieser Schlängler fangen wollen, ich möchte aber aufgrund der Nähe zum Meer auf einen Aalbestand wetten.

Das Karpfenangeln ist wegen der Wasserfläche und der gigantischen Brassen sehr schwierig. Wer wissen will, ob Brassen Murmeln fressen der kann es dort herausfinden.... 



Fazit: Angeln lohnt sich auf jeden Fall und die Methoden unterscheiden sich auch nicht von denen "zu Hause", man darf sicht nur nicht von der riesigen Wasserfläche "fertigmachen" lassen. Keine Ahnung, wie viel Zeit du dort zum Angeln hast (Ich rate jetzt mal, das ihr segeln geht), aber vor allem das Friedfischangeln lohnt sich wegen der Bestandsdichte auch kurzfristig, wegen der Schonzeit bleibt dir wohl auch sonst wenig übrig, vielleicht geht was mit Wurm auf Aal. 



Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen

 Gruß


----------



## PetriHelix (6. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Ijsselmeer - Habt Ihr Tipps?*

Hi,

ich habe dort direkt noch nie geangelt, aber gehört das es auch recht gute Zanderbestände geben soll. Allerdings kannst Du das derzeit knicken => Schonzeit in NL. Und da Du noch nicht einmal mit Wurm angeln darfst weiss ich nicht was da noch so auf Made geht...


----------



## totaler Spinner (6. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Ijsselmeer - Habt Ihr Tipps?*

Hi,
leider ist mit Wurm auf Aal auch nichts zu machen. 
In der Periode vom 1. April bis zum 31 Mai darf nicht geangelt werden mit:
Wurm oder Wurmimitation, Schlachtererzeugnissen, Köderfisch, Kunstköder aller Art, mit Ausnahme der Kunstfliege, wenn nicht größer als 2,5cm.


----------



## BigEarn (6. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Ijsselmeer - Habt Ihr Tipps?*

Das mit dem "Wurmverbot" ist wirklich ärgerlich, denn der Aalbestand im Ijsselmeer ist meiner, wenn auch geringen Erfahrung nach, verdammt gut. 
Im Notfall würd ich es halt mit Maden versuchen. Weniger als nichts kann man nicht fangen  
Evtl. gehts auch mit Garnelen, Frühstücksfleisch u.ä.. Weiss nur nicht, ob diese Köder auch unter das Verbot fallen #c


----------



## PetriHelix (6. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Ijsselmeer - Habt Ihr Tipps?*

Ich weiss nicht wie es von den Bestimmungen her aussieht. In der Nordsee darf man ja trotz "Schonzeit" und ohne Angelpapiere weiterhin mit Wurm angeln => Zagers, Pieren...
Wie sieht das im Ijsselmeer aus?


----------



## totaler Spinner (8. April 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Ijsselmeer - Habt Ihr Tipps?*

Hi,
am IJsselmeer gelten im Großen und Ganzen dieselben Bestimmungen (Schonzeit / Sperrzeit Köderarten) wie im Binnenland. Das IJsselmeer gilt als großer See, deshalb auch die holländische Bezeichnung „meer“ und nicht „zee“. Abweichungen: die Schonzeit / Sperrzeit dauert nicht bis zum letzten Freitag im Mai, sondern bis zum 31. Mai. Es dürfen höstens 30 Barsche und / oder 5 Zander entnommen werden. Das Nachtangelverbot besteht auch in den Häfen.
 Frühstücksfleisch könnte unter Schlachtererzeugnisse fallen, was in der Sperrzeit verboten ist. Sperrzeiten für Garnelen und Muscheln sind mir nicht bekannt. Vielleicht steht was in der Vergunning drüber. Braucht man eigentlich fürs IJsselmeer eine extra Vergunning? Über Aalfänge auf Maden habe ich auch schon gehört. Der Aal steht nicht in der allgemeinen Schonzeitliste. Mindestmaß 28 cm. Wie sieht’s denn damit am IJsselmeer aus?


----------



## Kuschi777 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Angeln am Ijsselmeer - Habt Ihr Tipps?*

Und wie schauts mit ganz nem Normalen Teig asu (paniermehl + Wasser)
darf man mit dem um diese Jahreszeit an dem Meer fischn?



Gruß
Flo


----------

